
Ask HN: What is the significance in Hacker News' domain name “ycombinator.com” - skellertor
I know in Lambda Calculus there is this idea of the Y-combinator. What is the reason why the ycombinator group has its name?
======
tlb
[http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/#q41](http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/#q41)

~~~
skellertor
Thanks! I realized that I have been reading HN for the last year and always
thought the domain name was strange, but never really dug into the meaning.
Makes sense.

